

Should Matt Cutts be Fired for the Penguin Update? - bond
http://www.newfoundnames.com/should-matt-cutts-be-fired-for-the-penguin-update/

======
ravivyas
"For the record, I don’t think Matt should be fired but something needs to be
changed" . They why do a headline bait?

